# Iphone 6 handset bending !



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Really a question for all the iphone 6 owners, I'm due an upgrade next month and as I'be been an iPhone owner for many years the iPhone 6 seemed the way to go, anyway I've recently read articles regarding the handset bending due it the 6 being thinner than the older models, have any of you guys experienced this? Also how do you find the 6? It looks a fair chunk larger in terms of width and height, does it still sit in the palm of your hand etc?

Any feedback appreciated


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I believe it's okay it's only the 6+ that's seems to bend I was told this by carphone warehouse last night whilst picking up my 6. Its quite a bit bigger than the 5 but still fixing the hands okay.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah ok thanks, how are you finding it so far? Space grey 64gb was the one I was considering


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Article on Today this morning. Didn't distinguish type of new iPhone but apparently problems have been reported with the thin aluminium body bending but not the glass, by users who keep them in back and side pockets and especially in tight jeans. It doesn't bend enough to crack the display or cause the battery to "explode" reassuringly (!) but sounds like there is instability in the assembly (bonding?) if the case bends which is aluminium and would stay bent if bent beyond a certain point but not the glass which would spring back and I presume is bonded to it.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm finding it alright, it's a bit of getting used to the size and the fact the off button is located on the side rather than top. I have the space grey 64gb. The finger print scan to open the phone is pretty good and quick. Slow mo video is a great gimmick quite fun used in the correct way. Battery life seems better but maybe that's because it's brand new and hasn't had many charging cycles.


----------



## smitty12 (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my mates has just got the 6, huge compared to my 5!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite funny how the iphone has gone tits up since the passing of steve jobs, The 4(s) fits perfectly in the hand size wise, they just needed to round it to make it comfier in the hand and update the components, not make it bloody bigger. Scrap that, the 3(s) fitted nicely in he hand, they were just a little heavy and fat!

Apple seem to have lost their way and it really shows. This 6 range should just be called a bloody ipad mini :lol: also surprised how they can't do simple FEA on their products. Don't even get me started on the iwatch, apple watch, pointless whotalksintotheirwristsandwantstonavigateoffaoneinchscreen cr*p [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

This has surely got to top everything off nicely :lol:

http://www.hellou.co.uk/2014/09/dont-do ... ver-20105/


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Out on the drink last night with my 6 Plus in a Neo Hybrid case. Front jeans pocket all night and can say the phone is still as straight as it was. If people are daft enough to sit down with it in their back pockets then they get what they deserve!


----------



## mileshardy2000 (May 4, 2014)

It will only bend if you try to bend it, or if you're rather dim witted.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

mstew said:


> This has surely got to top everything off nicely :lol:
> 
> http://www.hellou.co.uk/2014/09/dont-do ... ver-20105/


Shame they've pulled it, sounds like a feature I can get behind.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why do people buy Apple products at launch always loads of problems. For gods sake get a life and wait till the faults are ironed out :wink: Oh yea there are no queues. People queuing for a week to get hold of a phone, Stark raving bonkers if you ask me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

At first glance I'm not a fan of the 6, I'll go and check it out a few more times but I'm loathed to part with my 5 for the 6, I find the 5 pretty much perfect, not too large or weighty, and it fits into my pocket no problem 
I considered the 5S but it seems to work out just as cheap to go for the 6 :-o


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Out on the drink last night with my 6 Plus in a Neo Hybrid case. Front jeans pocket all night and can say the phone is still as straight as it was. If people are daft enough to sit down with it in their back pockets then they get what they deserve!


Must say I don't necessarily put my phone in my back pocket either, but its nice to know it won't bend if I do sit on it. Regardless it'd be nice to know I wouldn't have to get a case to support my £600 whatever new phone from becoming deformed!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, I have never put the phone in my back pocket it almost always keep it in a front pocket, If that's enough to bend it id be very disappointed :-(
Trouble is I really don't want to move away from the iphone


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

That's the problem. You just need to say its enough. I went from 4s to nexus 5 and its definitely a better, more fun phone. Its not as small as I'd like but its more customisable, has 32gb, is quicker than than the samsung s5. The worry of lack of games and apps has been over for a few years now. All an iPhone is is retard proof, still bloody boring, all they've added since the 4 is slow mo video. If you really like your gadgets I'd strongly suggest looking at the new Sony experia range. They're ridiculous!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mstew said:


> That's the problem. You just need to say its enough. I went from 4s to nexus 5 and its definitely a better, more fun phone. Its not as small as I'd like but its more customisable, has 32gb, is quicker than than the samsung s5. The worry of lack of games and apps has been over for a few years now. All an iPhone is is retard proof, still bloody boring, all they've added since the 4 is slow mo video. If you really like your gadgets I'd strongly suggest looking at the new Sony experia range. They're ridiculous!


I've tried moving to Android and I eventually returned to an iPhone. I love gadgets, but as I've got older I've become less tolerant of having gadgets for the sake of having gadgets, which is sometimes how Android phones come across. I want my phone to do a certain number of things, and I want it to do them in a simple, intuitive way, rather than needing to be tweaked and customised in order to function vaguely how I expect it to. Being easily customisable is only a good thing if you don't HAVE to do it.

I'm no technophobe (I've spent my whole working life in technical roles in consumer electronics and broadcasting/entertainment industries) but I want a phone, not a new hobby.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

You might as well have said you don't like change. No offence but why 'upgrade' if you don't want anything new?

How is something customisable if you don't you it yourself? You must mean the colour of the phone :roll:

Sounds like you need nokia :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mstew said:


> You might as well have said you don't like change. No offence but why 'upgrade' if you don't want anything new?
> 
> How is something customisable if you don't you it yourself? You must mean the colour of the phone :roll:
> 
> Sounds like you need nokia :roll:


Well, you didn't quite get the point, but good effort.

Nerds, eh...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Very happy with my 5S. I think the 4/4S was actually the optimal size for one -handed operation and the 5S isn't that much bigger, but I wouldn't want to go any bigger personally.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Had my iPhone 6 for exactly a week now and I'm liking it very much indeed. First day was very much 'it's too big' but that's now worn off and it just seems 'right'. I did pick up my iPhone 5 to wipe everything off it yesterday and it felt like a toy compared to the 6 now, just seemed so much smaller and thicker, even though it's not that much thinner.

As for the bending, it's definitely not the normal iPhone 6 but the Plus, and I think it's just been sensationalised to be honest, I read earlier that apple has only actually had 9 people make an official complaint about the problem so far.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Nem, I'll go and try the 6 out properly


----------



## VR6Rich (May 12, 2008)

I've had a 6 Plus for a while now and apart from having a pocket big enough to put it I've had no issues with it what so ever.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Mines not bent but I wouldn't bother getting one. After upgrading from a 5 I'm very disappointed as far as I can tell it does nothing different at all it's just bigger and I will give it it's due the battery is a lot lot better but this may be just because it is new and my old 5 was knackered. Apart from that it's exactly the same with what I pay for my plan I feel like I am being robbed because this is no differnt to my last.

Also, when has anybody ever complained there phone is too heavy? Sod flimsy wafer thin aluminium, why can't they make one out of steel? Mines already showing a few dents in the casing and it's only a question of when not if I brake it I think


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm over the moon with my iPhone 6 Plus, front pocket stored in a Harris Tweed slip case.

I think I read Apple only had 6 returned for bending in total, the rest were just people breaking them for youtube views.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I've had my iPhone 6 for around a month and am very happy i upgraded, i had a 5 previously, all my handsets are kept in flip cases to protect them, better battery, better resolution, better camera, faster interweb etc etc


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

And the battery life, just wow! 8)


----------

